# Tv aerial socket



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi 

Can you help me I went to use the tv socket in the van I have just bought but I cannot see where the aerial is connected to the van. I might just be being thick but the socket next to the 12 volt socket gives me no signal and without removing the panel I cannot see where the other end is. 
regards 
Dane :?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You are showing your motorhome as a Trigano Tribute, if that is correct then unless you have had an aerial fitted then you do not have one. You have a television point so that you have a tidy place to connect without having to install the sockets in a haphazard fashion.
Seek advice from your dealer or someone like snellyvision ragarding your requirements.
Gerry


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*aerial socket*

hi Gerry
sorry but who is snellyvision i do not have a dealer
regards

Dane


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Snelly (vision) is one of our long serving members...

He has a business involving TVs, Sat dishes, solar panels...etc...

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store/index.php


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dane

I am Snellyvision! :lol:

Check you actually have an aerial on your roof... some new vans come with all the wiring and sockets ready for you to put an aerial of your choosing on the roof.

Gerry, thanks for mentioning me! Norm thanks!


----------

